# Myles Standish



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2005)

Myles Standish (1584 - October 3, 1656), was the first commander of the Plymouth colony of Pilgrims, and a professional soldier who is also well known for his romantic courtship of Priscilla Mullens.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 2, 2005)

_"This year Captain Miles Standish expired his mortal life. . . . In his younger time he went over into the low countries, and was a soldier there, and came acquainted with the church at Leyden, and came over into New-England, with such of them as at the first set out for the planting of the plantation of New-Plimouth, and bare a deep share of their first difficulties, and was always very faithful to their interest. He growing ancient, became sick of the stone, or stranguary, whereof, after his suffering of much dolorous pain, he fell asleep in the Lord, and was honourably buried at Duxbury."_ - Nathaniel Morton, _New England's Memorial_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2005)

This is a list of Myles Standish's estate possessions at the time of his death. 

This is an estate inventory of other notables who sailed on the _Mayflower_. 

It's very interesting to note what books they read.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 14, 2005)

I am a direct descendant of several Mayflower passengers including John Howland and his wife Elizabeth Tilley, as well as Edward Winslow (my avatar).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> I am a direct descendant of several Mayflower passengers including John Howland and his wife Elizabeth Tilley, as well as Edward Winslow (my avatar).



Cool!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> I am a direct descendant of several Mayflower passengers including John Howland and his wife Elizabeth Tilley, as well as Edward Winslow (my avatar).



This year is the 410th anniversary of Edward Winslow's birth (October 18, 1595).


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the headsup. I've been reading through _"Mourt's Relation"_ recently, which Mr. Winslow is supposed to have helped write. On the 18th I'll have to lift a pint of ale for 10th great-grandpa Winslow.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2006)

Myles Standish died 350 years ago on October 3, 1656.


----------



## caddy (Oct 2, 2006)

I could only hope to be a descendant of William

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Bradford_(1590-1657)

But no way to confirm that

it is a nice thought anyway :bigsmile:


----------



## Ivan (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Myles Standish (1584 - October 3, 1656), was the first commander of the Plymouth colony of Pilgrims, and a professional soldier who is also well known for his romantic courtship of Priscilla Mullens.



I played Myles Standish once in a grade school play!


----------

